# A Small Wheel Doesn't Cause Back Problems...



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So someone has posted on a rat page on face book of a rat with a curled tail, Well it could be a trait. But it could also be caused by a wheel. 
Well someone who claims to have had rats over 30 years said that wheels even if they are to small does not cause back problems or wheel tail.


This has got to be the most stupidest thing I have read all day. She said she hope I will believe her because she has owned rats for over 30 years. People here probably know of this woman, but I am not going to say her name.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this another Rat Fan Club awesome ability to spread misinformation?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

haha I would say so. I laughed when I read what she had said and just said ok.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, sounds pretty ridiculous. I never trust someone who tells me to believe purely on their 'years of experience' if what they are saying goes against basic logic. To me it is fairly obvious that using a wheel far too small for the animal will cause issues in the long term with the animals spine and tail. Unless scientific research or overwhelming suspicion based on mass experience shows otherwise, I am unwilling to go AGAINST my basic rationalizing abilities because of some woman on the internet.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Some how it doesn't cause back pain to them I don't see how. The whole page though is started by her and she is well known on there for apparently knowing everything. 

So I decided not to argue back to her but to come here instead and rant about it. Plus when ever someone trys to argue back they get but shes Debbie she knows everything about rats. Or they i've owned rats for 30 years, oh and another one that i've seen her say to other people is that she knows beause she has owned over 300 rats. 

That doesn't mean she knows what she is talking about.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just about every forum member that has joined them has left them, and come here to post about it. I'm one of those, same as Hey-Fay and Caged.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It's crazy and at one point I thought she was right until this. Also even though it is a group to many people, they let people get called names, they don't say anything to people that have their rats in hamster cages, don't say anything about people putting adds up looking for someone to barrow a rat so they can breed theres just because they want another rat. 

It's nuts and can say I am very glad I left. Anyone want to make a rat page on face book for the rat forum or if possible use the rat forum page on face book to share pictures that would be great then that page. I am on other pages but they seem to have more nicer laid back people that care.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've deleted those groups I don't know how many times but everytime I do something comes up and I have to rejoin them. So I've just taken to not receive their stupid notifications. I hate the facebook pages. They give misinformation and will delete your posts if they don't agree with you. I can't take the kind of rage that those idiots bring me.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I know half the time I was reading things like someone asking is there anything rats can't have and people saying there rats they can eat anything you can eat, then when you say no there is things they can't have. Then get told to give information about it, and then even when you do they go and find the like next to one article about a scientist that got a completely different out come then any other or something like that.

I also hate when your proving a point and once the person realizes your right they delete their comments.


----------

